# Recommendation For Reliable Service Seiko 6159-7010



## nippyjock (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello there, this is my first posting on any Forum 

I have just purchased a clean Seiko 6159-7010 600m Divers Watch and I would like to get it serviced, does anyone have any personal recommendations for a reliable Vintage Seiko service company?

I was considering getting the watch pressure tested too, (although to be honest I am highly unlikely to use it for diving), does anyone know a) who could provide this kind of service B) how much is this likely to cost?

Many thanks


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I suspect Rytetime in the UK would be able to do it for you


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

Steve at Rytetime did service my 6159-7010 and he did a good job.

I would also recommend Uwe Buhl in Germany superb chap and well trained.

Regs

Bry


----------



## nippyjock (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello there,

Thank you both for the information, very useful, I will attempt to contact them. Could you give me an idea of what the typical costs are?

I am very pleased with the watch, it is the 1975 model with 600 on dial as opposed to 600m but it would benefit form a service, I also have a new cystal that I would liek them to fit.

Can I ask what your feelings are on having it pressure tested?

My instinct tells me it's a bit of a waste of time given I will never dive with it.

Any thought?

Cheers

Keith


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

I reckon Steve charged me about 70-80 pounds which isn't bad. He had to replace the mainspring as she broke during testing.

It would be a good idea to pressure test her, you don't want her steaming up. The crown gasket is like a donut very well over engineered.










Ask Steve to test her to 100metres, with the innards removed.

Regs

Bry



nippyjock said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Thank you both for the information, very useful, I will attempt to contact them. Could you give me an idea of what the typical costs are?
> 
> ...


----------



## nippyjock (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks again Bry,

That sounds cheap enough, I have tried to find the company using an internet search engine but was unable to track them down, do you have their contact details?

If you are not allowed to post them on here my email is keithDOTmurphyATkbrDOTcom

I am new to this and am not too sure what is and is not allowed.

Cheers

Keith


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do a google for `Ryte Time` it comes out top of the search list :wink2:

BTW I can also highly recommend Steve Burrage (the owner), his work is excellent and not that expensive :thumbsup:


----------



## nippyjock (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi, yes indeed it does when you search for Ryte time, but doesn't when you search for Rytetime as was posted in the earlier thread.

I did try various spellings just in case I was dealing with a Dyslexic but did not try introducing random spaces into the company name, did I mention I was knew, (who's dyslexic) , I think I did 

Regardless, it's good to get personal recommendations, I am going to contact Steve and see what he can do, I am also trying to get a handmade Delaurian strap.

Thanks again

Keith


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good luck in getting a new Delaurian, there is a long waiting list at the moment....


----------



## nippyjock (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi,

Yes, the evidence would suggest you are right there, I got quite a quick initial response, maybe 2 days after my first e-mail but I have had nothing more for a good few days now.

So far I have not even managed to place the order yet, just establish the approximate price.

Have you had one made before?

If you did were you pleased with it, any stories on that?

Cheers

Keith


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I havent got one myself, but know plenty who do and Ive browsed his website many times, they are very very well made by all accounts....


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Good day Mr Miller


----------

